# Can Love Conquer DP?



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

I talk to this girl on msn quite frequently who I am attracted to. I haven't admitted my feelings to her but I simply love talking to her and when the conversation is over a feel a slight shred of a feeling which is the most I have ever managed to feel in the past 2 years.


----------



## crazybeautifulll (May 9, 2008)

love can conquer anything if you let it i think. if yuh focus in on tha feeling ..for me anyway..dp fades a little bit..or atleast you get a glimpse of hope. ive had a long distance relationship with a guy for like 3 months and the only time i feel like im not losing it completely is when im talking to him. but hes intensly understanding and hes told me alot of shit about himself that immmm sure is dp, so im one lucky broad. beware ignorant broads though!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

If you love and accept yourself first.


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

I think so...I don't realize my DP when I'm with my boyfriend...and I absolutely love it. Its like I don't need to worry about it anymore when I'm with him...and when I do he understands because he witnesses the same thing. =)


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

your boyfriend has dp too?
how did u manage to find someone that also has dp? 
anyways i doubt it, i never felt love before i had dp and now i cant feel the slightest amout of love even from friends and i cant imagine me going out at this time im going through because i dont think any relationship ill have now will last seeing how i cant really even get outside the house let alone talk to people i dont know


----------



## crazybeautifulll (May 9, 2008)

i dunno if yer talkin about her or me..but.
i have no fuckin clue how i found my boyfriend. he kind of fell out of the sky one day.
its really crazy. He's all..ghettofab..and im all..awkward and drab haha.
and actually..the past few days ive lost my attachment and love for him..out of no where..i woke up one day..because my dp causes me to detach and lose love for people one by one as time goes by. so maybe im not so lucky.he was the last one left i felt for. but that time i did love him..it held me together and took away the fear of the dp while it lasted..i felt really safe and even okay wit it sometimes... so it didnt conquer..but it held a damn good fight.
and im gunna keep fighting to get that back..

my boyfriend was just like you..never left his house..never talked to people..barely felt ANYTHING..never showed emotion and i always found it real strange...[before my dp]
i hung out wit him every weekend wit his cousin nd it took him a good like 2 months for us to even talk..and somehow now im closer to him than ive ever been to anyone..i actually made him feel..and he fell in love with me..and he is the only one to make me feel ANYTHING during my dp


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

I think it can.. Especially when you're *really* in deep attraction.. I used to feel great when I had that. 
I've also found out that when when I'm angry, I feel dp/dr-free.. *Anyone else have this?*
I think it really helps when you *really *_focus_ on anything else but feeling bad/unreal/whatever..


----------



## DreamingLizardd (Jun 10, 2008)

My girlfriend and soon to be fiance has helped my dp emmensily. I was in a hellish world before I met her. Things have been hard lately, but ever since I met her it has been easier. She has givien me so much hope. I think love is something that can conquer anything because the feeling is so real, and often with dp strong emotions can very well make it better. Good luck!


----------

